# A/C leaking when not on?



## jimisandman (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi,

So the other day while driving my 2015 Rogue SL I had the temperature at 18°C (just the fan mode)and it felt fairly cool considering the outside temp was about 23°C. For a couple of days I noticed that. Then, on one of those days I got out of the car and came back 20 minutes later and noticed a puddle under the car. As if it was the A/C condensation. I just bought the car back in October 2019 and never noticed it before. I've turned the A/C on and it still works normally and cold. I was always told that the A/C uses more gas(heard that years ago), but my mileage has been great with no change, even with this problem. 
To try and rule out if it was a temperature issue, as in does it do that below 20°C, I drove around with the temperature at 26°C and it still did it shortly after stopping and turning the car off. And the temperature was spot on at 26°C aka... it was hot in there.

Is this an A/C issue? Is there a switch inside the engine compartment that is closing properly? 

Thanks for your help,

Jimisandman


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The puddle of water under the car is A/C condensation that is removed by the system; it's a normal operation; no problem! If you have a window unit or central air in your house, did you ever notice the water dripping out when the unit is operating, same for the car.


----------



## jimisandman (Nov 27, 2019)

rogoman said:


> The puddle of water under the car is A/C condensation that is removed by the system; it's a normal operation; no problem! If you have a window unit or central air in your house, did you ever notice the water dripping out when the unit is operating, same for the car.


Thank you for the reply, but the A/C was not on. Just on "fan mode". As in the regular vent.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The A/C does come on under certain conditions like defrost setting. Maybe there's a coolant leak; check the puddle of water next time to see if it's coolant.


----------



## jimisandman (Nov 27, 2019)

So I did some more playing around. It appears something gets "stuck" when I press the A/C button. When I have the A/C on and then turn it off, that's when sometimes is getting stuck on A/C mode. So either in the button, or wherever it actually switches(physically?) it will do that. If it got stuck on when back on regular vent mode, I turned on the A/C again real quick then turned it off and that seems to kick it out of A/C mode. 

On that note, has anyone ever known of this issue with the button or physical switching being stuck like that?

Thanks again,
Jimisandman


----------

